# Bagging a 2015 Passat Build



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Complete noob to air suspension and my first build. Purchased a two month old AirLift Performance suspension from a Vortex member "blackohio", very pleased with the purchase it's like new without paying the full retail price, thanks Corey! At 58 yrs old, never to old to play with cars. LOL

2015 Passat Highline TDI Platinum Gray , 18" wheels (looking at a set of 19" x 8" "Concave" - TSW Mirabeau wheels to replace these)








May 24-15

Got started today on the build, cut and assembled raised platform



Mocked up the air tank and compressor




Used 3/8"-16 tee nuts to mount the air tank



Mounted air compressor used acorn nut for a finished look



Fit tested the platform in the trunk



Tomorrow getting a piece of aluminum cut and bent to mount air management ECU and other components, mount the tank drain solenoid and bulkhead, carpet the raised platform. Tuesday getting the air tank hydrodipped and clear coated.

May 25-15

More progress today, installed trunk carpet on the raised platform, installed the tank drain solenoid



Stripped the split loom of the harness and installed flex loom, secured the compressor relay, installed terminal strip



Fabricated and installed grommet plate for main harness



Fabricated and installed grommet plate for compressor



Fabricated and installed the bulkhead plate these are to exit the raised platform and routed to the bags. They'll be another set of bulkhead on the top side for airline from the ECU to the upper bulkheads. Aluminum plate for mounting the ECU is being fabricated and bent today.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

58 and still playing with cars! That is awesome! That will be me, 43 years old now and still play with my cars. Will be watching this thread. I just picked up a 2015 Passat this month and am curious how this comes out.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulation on the new purchase, it's my first VW and I'm loving it. You have any pictures yet?


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks. It is my second VW, traded in a 2012 GTI. I have bought around 20 cars in my life and this is the first time I have ever bought two from the same maker in a row. So far been happy with the VW product. 
Have not posted any pictures yet. For now It is lowered on H&R springs and have spacers on the stock wheels. I have new 19" wheels ordered. Once they show up early next week I will be posting some pictures. I still have to figure out how to post pictures on this forum. The TSW you mention look nice, I almost ordered TSW Bathurst for my car.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

BoatsandTaxes said:


> Thanks. It is my second VW, traded in a 2012 GTI. I have bought around 20 cars in my life and this is the first time I have ever bought two from the same maker in a row. So far been happy with the VW product.
> Have not posted any pictures yet. For now It is lowered on H&R springs and have spacers on the stock wheels. I have new 19" wheels ordered. Once they show up early next week I will be posting some pictures. I still have to figure out how to post pictures on this forum. The TSW you mention look nice, I almost ordered TSW Bathurst for my car.


Here is a video on how to post pictures on a forum using Photobucket, it's the service I use and it's free. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UxjW7Aq_eU

May 26th-15 

Not much done today was in Ottawa, got some prices from the TSW Mirabeau wheels and dropped of the air tank at Sketchs Ink for hydrographics Buying TSW is not happening if I want to stay married! Mmmm let think about this LOL. I'm not spending 4,000.00 for wheels and tires, so back to the drawing board. Tonight I found Bentley Flying Spurs freshly refinished with two new centre caps (worth 350.00 a piece). and two week old tires. Off too see them tomorrow night.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the video. Will set up an account. 
What size wheels and offset you looking for?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm looking for 19" x 8.5 or 9" ET35 Front/40 rear would require spacers. Bentleys I'm going to see tonight are 19" x 9" ET41 requires 5mm spacer in front.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Will you be able to tuck those? You think you will need spacer to clear suspension with the 9" and ET41? I ordered 19"x 9.5" ET42 and was thinking I will not need a spacer. I am lowered on H&R springs which is not a huge drop. You think I will be fine without a spacer?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is a pictures of the Passat CC the wheel are on presently it's also bagged. Owner suggested 5mm spacer for the front rear is perfect says he can't even fit a pinky figure in the gap when aired out. The car is notched which I'm not going to do just for re-sale purposes. You should be fine with what you ordered I'm thinking you shouldn't need spacers. Fit them and measure gap and see.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

That CC is clean!! When do you think you will have the bags and wheels on the car?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

By the end of July, I'm waiting for tank to come back and it won't be ready till June 6th. I leave for work this coming Sunday and won't return till July 16th so build going to be on hold till then. Wheels I'm probably going to swap if I purchase them tonight.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Well I purchased the Bentleys Flying Spurs. Going to clean them up tomorrow and see how they fit.


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Happy day for you and me both! Fed Ex dropped of my wheels this afternoon.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad to find your build thread here Jack!!!

You're off to a very good start! The mounting plate is really clean like that!

Hope you're happy with your last night's purchase


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

lowpassat said:


> Glad to find your build thread here Jack!!!
> 
> You're off to a very good start! The mounting plate is really clean like that!
> 
> Hope you're happy with your last night's purchase


Hey Jon yes I'm really pleased with last night purchase and today's with Jesse! Was nice meeting you and looking forward to meeting Jessy.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

May 28th- 15

A bit of progress today got the two pieces from sheet metal shop late today so got as much done until mosquitos started eating me alive. Got the ECU, pressure gauge mounted, the bulkheads drilled and installed (short two bulkheads). Aluminum still needs so squaring up and once it's all mocked up it will be polished and clear coat it.





The S.S. piece at the rear is going to be the hose and harness cover once mounted in the trunk



These are the wheels I picked up last night, thanks Jon!



The fitment looks like it's going to work out if anything small wheel spacers.







This shot good for a laugh stick her in 4x4 LOL! Wheel look lost in the wheel wells at stock height!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

BoatsandTaxes said:


> Happy day for you and me both! Fed Ex dropped of my wheels this afternoon.


Any pics?


----------



## BoatsandTaxes (Mar 22, 2015)

Wheels look good! Will look nice when you get it her dropped. 
Getting tires mounted early next week and will post pictures.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh wow! Lol!

You were right! They look lost in those massive wheel wells

From what i see with the fit, a tiny 5mm spacer would do the trick for a flush/tuck look.

Can't wait to see it on the ground


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice build so far! Only suggestion I would give you is rotate the viair check valve so it's horizontal. It will be fine for the summer, but come winter time you will have some issues with how you have it currently.
I would go so far as to say upgrade it to the smc check valve. It's worth every penny. Those stock check valves are not reliable. :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

fasttt600 said:


> nice build so far! Only suggestion I would give you is rotate the viair check valve so it's horizontal. It will be fine for the summer, but come winter time you will have some issues with how you have it currently.
> I would go so far as to say upgrade it to the smc check valve. It's worth every penny. Those stock check valves are not reliable. :thumbup:


Thanks for the suggestion I'll look into changing the orientation, the SMC check valve that I've seen installed on air rides look so massive compared to the stock one?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Not much accomplished today, was back in Montreal to pick up the OEM body skirts. Don't have any pictures, had to get them to the body shop before they closed. Air tank is suppose to be ready on Monday, my son picking it up so I'll post some photo's when he sends them to me. All I got done today was ran the hard lines from ECU to bulkheads was hoping to pick the missing two at Strasse Autowerks where I picked up the skirts but they were out of them


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

lowpassat said:


> Oh wow! Lol!
> 
> You were right! They look lost in those massive wheel wells
> 
> ...


Jon on your CC what pressures are you running your bags at? The DRL's in the fog light grill are they stock item?


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

It depends on what height you plan on driving

When i gave you the ride, i was set at 50psi front and 43 rear. When my wife use the car, it's 75/68 :laugh:

The Led drl i have is a factory replacement for the flashers bought on ebay. When the flashers are not in use, it's the led drl and when you activate the flashers, it's orange led.

I found you some options that would be similar on your car

http://www.carpartslights.com/2-whi...p-drl-for-vw-volkswagen-passat-b7-p-1491.html

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/LED-d...ight-LED-fog-lamp-case-for-VW/2033881238.html

Not very expensive as well 

Mine were all plug n' play as well appart from the drl function, wich you just tap the wire into another that get power when the car is on.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

May 30th-15

Finished up what I could this morning, extended the ECU plug, fabricated power harness that will feed 12v. I need for VW Emblem,pressure gauge, drain solenoid three separate 3A circuits. Fabricated the grommet plates for 12v. harness and drain solenoid wire.











Fit tested the assembly in the trunk again




Will need to trim the hose and harness cover it's bit tight.



Well off to work tomorrow for the next six weeks, can't wait to come back and wrap this up.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*TTY Bolts*

I know that the suspension has some TTY bolts I'm not sure which one's I would need. Found info on MK5 suspension in some forums but not on B7's. Would anyone know which bolts I'd need for suspension replacement. The Airlift kit comes with a nut and bolt setup for the front upper strut mount #7 and new bolts for the rear upper shock mount #12. So looks like I'd need the front lower strut nut and bolt, ball joint nuts, stabilizer link nuts, axle bolts, At the rear lower mount bolts.

MK5 - TTY Bolts

One use only bolts (assuming both front and rear, left and right sides)
Front
(quantity 6) VW# n 101 277 06 upper mount bolts (pictured below as #7)
(quantity 2) VW# n 909 548 01 lower strut bolt (pictured below as #10)
(quantity 2) VW# n 101 064 02 lower strut nut (pictured below as #11)
(quantity 6) VW# n 103 320 01 ball joint nuts
(quantity 2) VW# n 015 081 4 stabilizer link nuts
(quantity 2) VW# n 910 406 01 axle bolts

Rear
(quantity 4) VW# n 910 661 01 upper mount bolts (pictured bottom as #12)
(quantity 2) VW# n 910 274 01 lower mount bolt (pictured bottom as #8)

Optional parts


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

lowpassat said:


> It depends on what height you plan on driving
> 
> When i gave you the ride, i was set at 50psi front and 43 rear. When my wife use the car, it's 75/68 :laugh:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the links.:thumbup:


----------



## DieselDave359 (Jul 14, 2014)

I installed my struts last weekend, reused all my hardware.  I didnt know they were torque to yield. I guess ill keep a close eye on them and replace with new when I set my final ride hieght..


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Snake Skin Air Tank*

Received pictures from Brandon at Sketchs Ink in Ottawa of my snake skin air tank, I think it look awesome.

http://www.sketchsink.com/


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

very nice and clean indstall so far


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Twilliams83 said:


> very nice and clean indstall so far


Thank you I'm looking forward to getting back to it when I return from work. Anyone of those vehicles your car on your Flickr page?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Thank you I'm looking forward to getting back to it when I return from work. Anyone of those vehicles your car on your Flickr page?


i have the silver MK4 on the White Rial wheels


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Well been a change in my work schedule will be coming home on Thursday so can't wait to get back to the installation. I've also found a two month old Viair dual 480C compressor for cheap, be upgrading from a single 380C to dual 480C's.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Looking to finish install for Eurokracy*

June 21st 2105

Some progress from the last two days, got the aluminum ECU support bracket polished, switches mounted and wired. Got my first up close look at the air tank since it returned from http://www.sketchsink.com/ in Ottawa, Ontario, I highly recommend them really satisfied with the workmanship and result. Sorry still have the painter tape installed until I'm completely finished the installation.




Three LED switches are for: LED VW emblem, Drain Valve, Pressure gauge. Fabricated the additional harness for the second compressor.




Fabricated and installed a support leg for the ECU bracket.




Used Airsociety logo to hide the support leg screw



Installed water traps, dual 480C are shipped and should be here mid week. Installed air line to pressure gauge. I'm going to hardline that connection later, trying to complete the installation for next weekend Eurokracy in Mirabel, Quebec.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

June 22 2015

Completed all of the wiring for second compressor. Plugged all of the outlets and pressure tested for leaks. Powered up the ECU and switches.




Finished plumbing the bulkhead to air tanks lines.




Decided to complete the hardline to the pressure gauge.



Tomorrow is removing the interior, run wires and air line to the front and into the engine bay. Wednesday will be installing the bags and completing the plumbing, leak test and setup ECU.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

extremely clean, the way you are making this you could sell them pre made and just have people bolt them in :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Twilliams83 said:


> extremely clean, the way you are making this you could sell them pre made and just have people bolt them in :thumbup:


Thanks for the kinds words! Yes I guess I could but with the time and effort putting one of these together I wouldn't be making any money. 

Routed the front airlines and wiring harness through the inside of the car.







Rear airline bulkheads are next, route harness and airline into engine bay. tie in electrical. Hoping to install air bags, connect airlines and leak test.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

fasttt600 said:


> nice build so far! Only suggestion I would give you is rotate the viair check valve so it's horizontal. It will be fine for the summer, but come winter time you will have some issues with how you have it currently.
> I would go so far as to say upgrade it to the smc check valve. It's worth every penny. Those stock check valves are not reliable. :thumbup:


You were right about the check valve ended up chasing a leak and turned out to be the check valve leaking back into the compressor. Replaced the check valve and all is good. The stock Viair check valves really do suck!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*It's finally done!!*

At 2:00 am last night got the air suspension in and tested. Heading to Eurokracy in Mirabel, Quebec tomorrow with my son.















Changed out the 380C compressor for dual 480C's, finally removed the tape on the air tank.


----------



## bc3racing (Aug 18, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

bc3racing said:


> Well done!


Thank you loving the stance and ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is one of the most detailed threads that I have seen in a while! Incredible job! I love what you have done here!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is one of the most detailed threads that I have seen in a while! Incredible job! I love what you have done here!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, being detailed will hopefully help someone else with their installation. If there's one thing I can say about installing something like this is "planning" you need to have a vision of what it's going to look like when it's finished, look at all of the components individually and how they'll all fit together as a completed installation if that makes any sense. The strut and rear bag/shock installation was the easy parts everything prior to that took some work. Another tip I'd share is test the trunk setup prior to installing the air ride suspension. By ensuring that the trunk setup it leak free facilitates chasing any additional leaks. The stock Viair check valves suck and you'll save yourself some time and aggravation by going with SMC check valves. Love your company name it's says it all great marketing, love your website as well lots of variety. I ordered some fitting/windshield banner from your site was very pleased with quickness my order was processed. I haven't installed the banner yet waiting to get some other sticker to make it all work together. Like previously mentioned "Bag Riders" reflex what the cars stance/look is all about and secondly great site to rep! I've see a thread or read somewhere about a BBQ you guys have in the summer is that still going on? Be a nice cruise from my hometown


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words!!! You definitely had the right mindset going into this project! You can never do too many mock setups to ensure that you are ending with a finished product that you are completely satisfied with! There are so many ways to tackle a project like this, and all you can give it is time and patience! We do have an annual BBQ normally around the weekend of Wolfsgart at the end of July, we are still in the process of trying to plan around our busy schedules!! We will be keep everyone informed when we actually have a plan set in stone!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the kind words!!! You definitely had the right mindset going into this project! You can never do too many mock setups to ensure that you are ending with a finished product that you are completely satisfied with! There are so many ways to tackle a project like this, and all you can give it is time and patience! We do have an annual BBQ normally around the weekend of Wolfsgart at the end of July, we are still in the process of trying to plan around our busy schedules!! We will be keep everyone informed when we actually have a plan set in stone!


Was nice talking to you on the phone this afternoon and thanks for the info although limited I know that it's a new product and companies (AirLift) like to limit the info going out to the public to keep suspense and interest up. I've purchased the V3, so guess I'll be one of the guinee pigs or beta user is the politically correct word I guess. LOL As for the BBQ I just hoping that it falls on my days off, I work a 14 days on 14 off rotation.


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

Your car looks great. Do you have any photos of the car at drive height? I am interested in a set of Mulliners in the same size as your wheels but I am static. I'd like to see how the wheels might fit for my car. :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

stevedeezy said:


> Your car looks great. Do you have any photos of the car at drive height? I am interested in a set of Mulliners in the same size as your wheels but I am static. I'd like to see how the wheels might fit for my car. :beer:


Thanks, I don't at the moment I've asked my daughter to take some pictures for me so I can post them for you since I'm at work these days. If they have the same offset you'll be fine at a lowered static heightI've have the ride height set fairly low and rub rubbing of any kind. I'll post the pictures when she sends them to me :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*V2 - v3 upgrade*

Was contacted by AirLift this morning to inform me that my pre-ordered V3 that I ordered from Bag Riders should ship this coming Friday July 17th.



Video Clip = [video]https://instagram.com/p/47LbR-wcyE/[/video]


----------



## biffobear (Nov 18, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading about your suspension build, great attention to detail, can you still access your spare wheel?. I have a passat cc on coilovers, but would love air, this has inspired me to go ahead with it.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

biffobear said:


> Really enjoyed reading about your suspension build, great attention to detail, can you still access your spare wheel?. I have a passat cc on coilovers, but would love air, this has inspired me to go ahead with it.


That great to hear and if you need any help with your install please look me up!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Started on the V3 Autopilot installation today. Got the sensors in, had to fabricate a mounting brackets for the the front sensors. Right rear had to remove the liner to install sensor. Trimmed the liner to allow proper travel of the sensors arm. Rear left side and a pre-fabricated bracket that I was able to adapt to the lower control arm. 

Front sensor bracket


Mounted on the car.



Front lower control arm connection



Right Rear sensor ( sorry for the poor quality)




Left Rear sensor


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Not much accomplished today weather is so stinking hot 29C/84F with 68% humidity take all of the ambition out of you. Got the four harness routed and secured on all four corners. Installed/wired 3 pin Deutsch bulkheads in the trunk area.

Routed the rear sensor wires into the subframe tubing and out an existing hole that I fitted with a grommet. 



Routed the wire into the lower control arm through an existing hole that I had to enlarge to fit a grommet.



Routed both the rear and front sensor wire through the lower control arm and out the end along the same route as the rear airlines.



Routed the front left sensor wire with the brake lines and the front right sensor with the wiring harness.



3 pin Deutsch bulkheads


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally got back to the Autopilot H3 installation, life got in the way since last post. LOL. Removed the air ride platform from the trunk, replaced the ECU this is physically higher and heavier the the V2.




Had to cut the height level sensor wiring and the compressor harness so I could route the USB cable and ECU wiring through the new grommet on the ECU mount.







Resoldered and heat shrink all of the cut wires and installed 50 amp quick release plug for compressors. Everything is wired with connectors so that the platform can be removed from the trunk with ease.











Pull the new harness tomorrow, new remote control, program system, program iPhone app, leak test. Tie in key power into the in car fuse panel, also need two constant power for Vw logo LED and tank pressure gauge.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Pull out old harnesses and installed new ones. Got everything back into the car and connected, calibrated, preset programmed, bluetooth app connected. Only thing left is to finish connecting the height level sensors. I need to pick up the three pin Deutsch connectors to finish wiring them and plug them into the bulkheads.

Routed the harnesses through the empty clutch grommet, followed vehicle wiring harness under the battery bracket.


Ground connections


Air intake and battery box bracket removed



Tucked the 30 amp compressor fuse holders in the inside the battery box.


Replaced the cloth battery box with a plastic one like in my 07 Jetta. It's the same base and front and back piece snap into the base perfectly.

Air ride trunk setup back into the car


Straightened the 3 pin bulkheads and labels everything


New 3H controller/display programmed and powered up


iPhone 5 with AirLift App installed


Picking up and installing 3 pin connectors tomorrow and will write a review of the product on the weekend.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Installed Votex body panels

DSC09106 by Jack Landry, on Flickr

DSC09107 by Jack Landry, on Flickr


DSC09105 by Jack Landry, on Flickr


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

northendroid said:


> Installed Votex body panels
> 
> DSC09106 by Jack Landry, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Pretty! What are you running. Wheel size, width, offset.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TorqTube said:


> Pretty! What are you running. Wheel size, width, offset.


Thanks, 235/35/19 wheel 19x9 offset is 41 no spacer.


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Clean install !🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TRICKDOUTJETTA said:


> Clean install !🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice job man, turned out awesome 

How do you like the 3H so far?


@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Tyler James Inc. said:


> Nice job man, turned out awesome
> 
> How do you like the 3H so far?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like the 3H the controller and display seem better built then the V2, iPhone app is also pretty slick. It's got some nice features like the sensor tool were you can dial in your height sensors. Just received an email today from AirLift indicating that the 3H/P are ready for delivery to general public, mine was a beta unit.


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

Are you using aluminum or stainless hard line? What size? 1/4"


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

59eurobug said:


> Are you using aluminum or stainless hard line? What size? 1/4"


I used 1/4" S.S. but that requires much longer PTC bulkhead then what is available from the air ride shops. I had a hell of a time finding them. Found them on Ebay but haven't seen anymore since, they're a Parker procduct. If you do use S.S. use compression type fittings and buklheads. I'd recommend that you use aluminum available in 3ft. lengths from BagRiders https://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ALUMINIUM-HARDLINE.html
Just polish them up to look like S.S.


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice attention to detail. :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Airassisted said:


> Nice attention to detail. :thumbup:


Thanks means a lot coming from someone that does this for a living!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Took some pictures, will be putting it away for the winter soon!


----------



## HellaLP (Aug 9, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Clean install. I've taken a few notes for my install next month. :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

HellaLP said:


> Clean install. I've taken a few notes for my install next month. :thumbup:



Thanks. That great news always available to help out!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Referring to the hard lines, what do you mean you need a longer bulkhead fitting if you are using ptc? The fitting itself or the area where the tube is inserted. Im also confused with the hard line on bag riders site. Is 3/8 od hard line what I would use for 1/4 ptc fittings? 

Great build btw. I got my airlift kit yesterday and will be mocking it up soon.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

theguy1084 said:


> Referring to the hard lines, what do you mean you need a longer bulkhead fitting if you are using ptc? The fitting itself or the area where the tube is inserted. Im also confused with the hard line on bag riders site. Is 3/8 od hard line what I would use for 1/4 ptc fittings?
> 
> Great build btw. I got my airlift kit yesterday and will be mocking it up soon.


You only need a longer bulkhead if you're using Stainless Steel hard lines:



If your V2 manifold is 1/4" than you'll need 1/4" PTC fittings the bulkheads on the BagRiders site are great to use with aluminum or copper hard lines.You're correct the hard lines sold on BagRiders site are 3/8". You can purchase aluminum or copper rolls, if you go with 1/4" copper tubing get the refrigeration grade it has a thicker wall and will make a nicer bend without collapsing.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

northendroid said:


> You only need a longer bulkhead if you're using Stainless Steel hard lines:
> 
> 
> 
> If your V2 manifold is 1/4" than you'll need 1/4" PTC fittings the bulkheads on the BagRiders site are great to use with aluminum or copper hard lines.You're correct the hard lines sold on BagRiders site are 3/8". You can purchase aluminum or copper rolls, if you go with 1/4" copper tubing get the refrigeration grade it has a thicker wall and will make a nicer bend without collapsing.


Thanks for the info. I may go with the aluminum or copper roll. Im not too concerned with running SS. 

I guess most people use PTC over compression fittings because they are easier to use and most air ride kits include them. Im definitely a fan of compression fittings with hard lines.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

theguy1084 said:


> Thanks for the info. I may go with the aluminum or copper roll. Im not too concerned with running SS.
> 
> I guess most people use PTC over compression fittings because they are easier to use and most air ride kits include them. Im definitely a fan of compression fittings with hard lines.


You're welcome, compression is a much better leak tight connection good choice!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

One last thing and then I will leave you alone :beer: ... I was always under the impression that a water trap should be on the outlet of the tank or somewhere between the tank and the manifold. You have it on the inlet just after the compressors. The compressed air right out of the compressor is warn/hot. The water or condensation forms when the compressed air cools down enough to condense the moisture within it. For example, the manufacturer for the water trap I have on my 60gal. air compressor in my garage recommends mounting it a min. of 10 ft from the outlet of the compressor. I understand that the setup in a car will not cycle as much as a shop compressor, but if the compressed air hasn't cooled down enough prior to the water trap it serves no purpose.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

This is a well discussed/argued topic. I extract water out of them every two months so they are capturing water. Drain the tank every four months and no water comes out. The AirLift 3H/P comes with a water trap to install before the manifold as prevention. Answer question is not a problem so don't feel that you're bothering me.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

One of Airlift end link had a bad bearing, replaced them with Whiteline adjustable end links.


----------



## bahrns (Feb 4, 2007)

Where did you run the airline


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

bahrns said:


> Where did you run the airline


The right side air line goes around the front of the engine then down to the strut. My concern with running it across the back of the engine was heat (turbo/exhaust). If you come up with a route are the rear of the engine I'm open to suggestion!

Right side:


On both side the air line comes into the back side of the wheel well. Used the existing torx screws to secure the air line leaders.




Left Side:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are two better photo's of the wheel wells:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Put the Passat away for the winter next to my son's Golf. Both car covers are by CoverCraft the only difference is the Passat cover came with an antenna pocket.Last night we had some rain, today I had to get into the Golf to complete some winter preparations noticed that the water was beading on the outside cover. When I pulled the cover off the car was bone dry so pretty impress with the cover it's performing as advertised.

Brake line antifreeze in air management
Battery monitor plugged in
Blocked off Air Intake and exhaust tips
Raised on jack stands and air out
Blocked off Air Intake and exhaust tips
Drained air tank and water traps
Raised on jack stands and air out




I purchased the additional tie downs for the Passat cover and glad I did. The sewed in grommets are off centre on the Passat compared to the Golf. Additional tie downs allows to snug up the cover at the front and rear wheel wells.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Pick up my wheels, got them refinishing really pleased with the way they came out


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

great execution :beer::beer:


----------



## bahrns (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Ordered 65mm VW Sticker to go over the Bentley centre caps.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Car got tagged by" AirSociety" an air ride forum site.


----------



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

WHen you installed the front bags did you have to drill into the strut tower to fit the top?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

MladenovicS said:


> WHen you installed the front bags did you have to drill into the strut tower to fit the top?


No drilling with the front strut only the rear.


----------



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh ok thank you


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Took it out of winter storage on Sunday, removed OEM wheels and installed summer ones. Out for a drive along St-Lawrence river.


----------



## grantlui (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh man, the car looks really cool!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

grantlui said:


> Oh man, the car looks really cool!


Thanks greatly appreciated!


----------



## grantlui (Dec 11, 2003)

northendroid said:


> Thanks greatly appreciated!


Hi, I wonder what is the maximum off set limit for either 19 x 8 or 19 x 8.5 setup that will not rub the fenders? Car is newer B8 model, thanks~


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

grantlui said:


> Hi, I wonder what is the maximum off set limit for either 19 x 8 or 19 x 8.5 setup that will not rub the fenders? Car is newer B8 model, thanks~


No B8 model in North America, so couldn't answer that question. Maximum ET is 33 on a lowered B7 Passat. This are OEM Savannah wheels 19x9 ET33, a -3 degree camber is required at the rear on a bagged B7 in order to tuck the wheel inside the fender. ET35 is usually the norm for lowered VW's. Best way to find that out is to first lower the car then take a straight edge and put it against the wheel, slide the straight up so it touches the fender. Measure the distance from where the straight edge touches the fender to edge that against the wheel. What ever that measurement is subtract that from your existing wheel offset is (less 2 or 3mm for wheel clearance) will be the ET your looking for. Example if your existing offset is 48 and the measurement you get with the straight edge is 12mm (allow 2mm for clearance) 48 - 10 = ET38 for the wheel to be almost flush with the fender. The lower the number the further out the wheel will be from the centre hub. In the example below the wheel stick out of the fender a bit and a stretched tire need to be ran in order to prevent any rubbing.


----------



## grantlui (Dec 11, 2003)

northendroid said:


> No B8 model in North America, so could answer that question. Maximum ET is 33 on a lowered B7 Passat. This are OEM Savannah wheels 19x9 ET33, a -3 degree camber is required at the rear on a bagged B7 in order to tuck the wheel inside the fender. ET35 is usually the norm for lowered VW's. Best way to find that out is to first lower the car then take a straight edge and put it against the wheel, slide the straight up so it touches the fender. Measure the distance from where the straight edge touches the fender to edge that against the wheel. What ever that measurement is subtract that from your existing wheel offset is (less 2 or 3mm for wheel clearance) will be the ET your looking for. Example if your existing offset is 48 and the measurement you get with the straight edge is 12mm (allow 2mm for clearance) 48 - 10 = ET38 for the wheel to be almost flush with the fender. The lower the number the further out the wheel will be from the centre hub. In the example below the wheel stick out of the fender a bit and a stretched tire need to be ran in order to prevent any rubbing.


Thanks for the detailed advice, when you say "flush with the fender" does it mean not touching the fender? Do I also have to factor any the extra clearance (on top of that 2mm clearance just as you mentioned) for the tire side wall on non-stretched tire setup as well? Thanks~


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

grantlui said:


> Thanks for the detailed advice, when you say "flush with the fender" does it mean not touching the fender? Do I also have to factor any the extra clearance (on top of that 2mm clearance just as you mentioned) for the tire side wall on non-stretched tire setup as well? Thanks~


Yes that not touching the fender, yes you'd have to compensate for the tire width or in the previous explanation put the straight edge on the outside of the tire and not the wheel then do the math.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I know I'm bumping this several months, but this is awesome! :thumbup:

What happened to the VW emblem stickers for the Bentley wheels?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> I know I'm bumping this several months, but this is awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> What happened to the VW emblem stickers for the Bentley wheels?


VW sticker were ordered from China never got them. Not sure what I'm going to do with the car, may take the VW buy out. Recently bought a 1991 Corrado G60 in very good shape body wise but engine needs some work. So with the buy back would invest in a full restoration of body and engine mod on the Corrado and take that to VW meet/shows. Part out the aftermarket part on the Passat.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Well pulling the air ride out of the Passat tomorrow and all of the mod items. They'll all be for sale shortly. Getting it ready to take the buy back.

Item are:
Airlift Performance air ride c/w 3H manifold 1/4" the way it built it will just drop into the trunk of a Passat or rim to fit Jetta.
All fitting and wiring included



Sports Pedals



LED headlights



Bentley Wheels



Votex Body kit




Pm me if interested in any of these items


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

One of my favorite NA Passats! :thumbup: Sad to see it go off air. If I had one, I would totally snag your setup.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> One of my favorite NA Passats! :thumbup: Sad to see it go off air. If I had one, I would totally snag your setup.


Thanks for the kind words greatly appreciated. I'm truly going to miss this ride


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Countdown on - Buy Back*

Well just finalizing the last bits of pieces of the air ride removal, plugged the bulkhead holes with grommets compliments of a Docap grommet kit and silicone the screw (almost like new ). just need to pull the battery tray out and remove the two compressor harnesses and she's ready to give back to VW!

After:


Before:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Packaged up the air ride setup going to a new home in Florida, Identical Passat and guess which wheels his running?


----------

